# trailer question



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am wanting to purchase a trailer i have a chevy colorado but am not quite sure the size i would like a 2H trailer so that i can cutter to her shows and to also haul her half brother caddo. Where is the best place to look for a good used trailer???


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Trailer dealers often have used ones. Several of the horse classifieds have horse trailer sections. People often list them on Craigslist. And there are classifieds for horse trailers. I think horsetrailerworld is one?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you know a rancher or farmer in the area, ask them...they are always buying/trading/swapping equipment and know the best places for getting just about any reliable used equipment/trailers.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys i will check them out. i appreciate the input.


----------

